# Help required for purchase of first machine polisher



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I am new to the forum, so a bit of background, I have a E46 325ci facelift convert in sapphire black which I love to bits. I wash it almost every week and I polish or wax it every few weeks.

I currently apply the polish/wax by hand I have a dodgy wrist (insert witty comment here) so after I put one coat on my wrist starts aching and spazeming and I can't put any more layers. SO I've decided to purchase a DA polisher and I'm thinking of getting this one

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Kestrel_DAS-6_Menz_Kit_1_1.html

The questions I have is, what backing pads should I use to just apply polish or wax to my paint work, I don't want anything aggressive as I have never used a machine polisher to polish my car. I currently use meguiars polish and carnuba wax and I like the results from them so I wanted to continue using them with the DA polisher as I still have them. Would the polish and finishing pad in the link above by fin to use? and would I apply with the polish and buff with the finishing pad or just use the finishing pad to apply and buff with a microfiber if I'm not going to be trying to correct the paint work?

And has anyone used any Dodo Juice product? I'm intrigued by them but I don't know which one to get. I was looking at getting a small pot of one of these to test it out.
http://www.i4detaili...ze_Pro30_1.html
http://www.i4detaili...anel_Pot_1.html
Any one have an experience with there products? I saw someone selling some on eBay that comes with a finger pad to apply the product, do I really need a finger pad to do it or are the foam ones fine?

Thanks for reading my essay and thanks for the help.


----------



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is a picture of the car


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You say you have a doggy wrist,i can't see how a DA is going to help you they do vibrate quite a bit may cause you more pain


----------



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

It's only gets painfully if I'm over using it with force after a fair bit, after going through the car once, it aches but it's only if over exert it for a while, then it doesn't like it, the pressure washer at home is old and vibrates and drills I use and what not and it's fine


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ideally I would say it is worth trying to use a DA before handing over some money. The main reason I use a rotary is I seem to be very sensitaive to vibrations and with a DA my hands would quickly become numb and take several days to start working fully.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

probably best to try before you buy, where are you located?


----------



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

I've never had my wrist go numb before or had it where I've had to wait a few days before my hand would work fully. I guess with comparing to you guys my wrist probably isn't in that bad shape then, I mainly want to get a DA so I can actually put layers on and not have to spend a whole day to just get 2 or 3 done.

And I'm based in Sussex near brighton


----------



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago the weather was perfect! Now it's storm and rain, damn British summers!


----------



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

And how do I 'prime' a pad? And what are the chances of me messing up my paint?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Typical 

if you can mate try a Da out before you buy 

priming a pad is to spread polish on your pad so that your pad isn't dry


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

I have used a very cheap argos one before, it was very cheap....

I'm pretty determined to get a DA


----------



## Mizan (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the vid. 

I got my car compounded over a month ago so I don't want to be using aggressive pads as I don't have a paint depth gauge


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

You could do a lot worse than learn, and try, before you buy - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316810

John


----------

